# Pros and Cons of doing PRIME, LOGISTICS, RESTAURANTS in Your City



## marioramirez1973 (Oct 9, 2016)

I have done all 3 here in Las Vegas , based on this cities and my Likes and Dislikes 

General Las Vegas Pros
- The parking ( unless it's the strip ) 
- The Driving ...( even at rush Las Vegas for me is easy )
- Unless it's Downtown no tall Buildings .
- Tons of places for Pit Stops 

General Las Vegas Cons
- Gated Apartment Complex with no Numbers 
- Gated Apartment Complex and people do not add gate code !!!!!!!

Prime Pros 
- The Tips 
- Usually it one long ride then 5 to 7 short stops 

Prime Cons
- Hard to get blocks 
- One hour Rush
- When the warehouse delays in handing you your packages and you lose time , you have to hustle ( don't like the stress )
- The Hustle back to do more 

Logistics Cons 
- NO Tips 
- TOO MANY SHORT STOPS ....in and out of my car so many times!!!!!

Logistics Pros
- Easy to get blocks 
- NO Rush
- When your done that is it... done in 1 hour kool , done in 2 kool .....

Hot Wheels ( Kind of New to LV so things can change )

Pros 
- The Tips
- Easy to get blocks
- Get Paid to sit and wait ( not many pings yet )
- Get to see new Food Joints and scout for future going out .

Cons
- Some food smells
- Long Drives with the food because they order from across town !!!!!!!
- Some of the waiting areas are " Sketchy "


What are you Pro and cons based of your likes and dislikes and cities


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Pretty much nailed it.


----------

